# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  folder khusus foto2 koi

## indrie

usul neh, kalo ada kolom ato folder ato apa ajalah nama nya yang khsus buat nampilin foto2 koi ato kolam koi kesayangan, kayak di forum2 yang lain itu lho... heheh kalo di forum arwana kan ada tuh tuh... jadi pas masuk forum kita dah bisa liat foto2 koi dari member ... wuuiiiihhhh..... keren.... heheheh...

----------


## repak69

kaya nya udah ada forum apressiasi deh.....

mungkin yang dimaksud disini 1 user punya 1 thread khusus buat display katalog kolam dan ikan nya gitu kali yah....?

saya sih setuju banget,,,,  ::

----------


## victor

ya tinggal buka aja tho om, 
buka post new thread
langsung aja om

----------


## iwan_makassar

*siapa yang mau mulai?*

----------


## indrie

> ya tinggal buka aja tho om, 
> buka post new thread
> langsung aja om


maksud saya galery foto ... gitu om viktor, jadi gal perlu buka tread lagi. cuma foto aja... hheeh
soal nya di forum ini kan gak ada galery foto nya ya...

----------


## victor

> maksud saya galery foto ... gitu om viktor, jadi gal perlu buka tread lagi. cuma foto aja... hheeh
> soal nya di forum ini kan gak ada galery foto nya ya...


owwwwwwww...

----------


## iwan_makassar

*setuju sekaliiiiii*

----------


## Setan koi

> maksud saya galery foto ... gitu om viktor, jadi gal perlu buka tread lagi. cuma foto aja... hheeh
> soal nya di forum ini kan gak ada galery foto nya ya...


 kalau mau ada galery foto, nunggu yg mau jadi DONASI sebab membutuhkan memory server yg besar. ayo ayo siapa yg mau jadi donasi ngacung kalau ada yg berminat jadi donasi menu dari VBulletin bisa dipakai semua (aslinya menu dari VBulletin banyak)

----------


## Setan koi

Ayo yang bersedia jadi donasi silakan hub om Berly  ::

----------


## hilariusssss

ayo om iwan memulai...
hahahah  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

*Mulai-mulai.......*

----------


## hilariusssss

> *Mulai-mulai.......*


mari om lukas memulai duluan..
hehe

----------


## neutokoi

Menurut pengamatan saya yg newbie ini, kalo utk foto2 koi yg bagus2 bisa memanfaatkan thread apresiasi, tapi yang belum ada dan mungkin bakal sangat membantu adalah section yg isinya khusus before and after, jadi disitu cuman ditampilin foto2 perkembangan ikan dari kecil s/d besar, terutama yg perubahannya cukup drastis, baik jadi bagus ataupun hancur total dan jadi pecel lele. Mungkin unsur belajarnya akan lumayan tuh..

----------


## matakasih2009

> Menurut pengamatan saya yg newbie ini, kalo utk foto2 koi yg bagus2 bisa memanfaatkan thread apresiasi, tapi yang belum ada dan mungkin bakal sangat membantu adalah section yg isinya khusus before and after, jadi disitu cuman ditampilin foto2 perkembangan ikan dari kecil s/d besar, terutama yg perubahannya cukup drastis, baik jadi bagus ataupun hancur total dan jadi pecel lele. Mungkin unsur belajarnya akan lumayan tuh..



setujuhhhhhhhhh....

----------


## repak69

> Menurut pengamatan saya yg newbie ini, kalo utk foto2 koi yg bagus2 bisa memanfaatkan thread apresiasi, tapi yang belum ada dan mungkin bakal sangat membantu adalah section yg isinya khusus before and after, jadi disitu cuman ditampilin foto2 perkembangan ikan dari kecil s/d besar, terutama yg perubahannya cukup drastis, baik jadi bagus ataupun hancur total dan jadi pecel lele. Mungkin unsur belajarnya akan lumayan tuh..



ide bagus Om....

ane setujuh jug,,,mayan buat belajar

----------


## veros

ayo mana yang ngusulin dong yang duluan.... yach enggak.... heheheh .

----------


## budjayz

mana nih ga ada yg mulai  ::

----------


## neutokoi

Ini satu contoh utk memancing yg laen deh...
Foto lama, tidak ada foto terbarunya, sekarang sih sudah diatas 50cm, keadaan sekarang sih jauh berbeda dari keadaan waktu itu...

----------


## engky

ikutan ma om nouto ah....


goromo 
size 27 cm

----------


## hanata

yg ini before or after om engky? lengkapin lg dong fotonya... wuihhh...hi nyaaaa....

----------


## neutokoi

> ikutan ma om nouto ah....
> 
> 
> goromo 
> size 27 cm


Mesti ada before and after om, biar proses pembelajarannya lbh ok...

----------


## engky

bru nyampe bulan april kmaren om

----------


## budjayz

aku ikutan ya (sebenernya ini ikan sudah pernah diapresiasikan)
monggo diapresiasikan ya om..

pertama kali beli oktober 2009 size 16cm

bln desember 2009 size 22cm

bln januari 2010 size 27cm

bln febuari 2010 size 29cm
saat ini ikannya ada di cigugur-kuningan-cirebon-jawa barat
blom ada update an lg..
monggo di apresiasikan om

----------


## sa3o

pendapat newbie: perkembangan sumi-nya mantap om

----------


## budjayz

> pendapat newbie: perkembangan sumi-nya mantap om


thanks om sa3o
iya om tapi pas foto terakhir terlihat perutnya menurun
mudah2an bukan potbelly
makanya sekarang ditaro di cigugur (balong 8x10x2m, air hijau)
moga2 normal kembali..

----------


## neutokoi

BAgus om shironya, tapi saya lebih suka dia watku di ukuran 22 s/d 27, senang liat patternya.

----------


## budjayz

maaf om test upload foto

----------


## E. Nitto

> Menurut pengamatan saya yg newbie ini, kalo utk foto2 koi yg bagus2 bisa memanfaatkan thread apresiasi, tapi yang belum ada dan mungkin bakal sangat membantu adalah section yg isinya khusus before and after, jadi disitu cuman ditampilin foto2 perkembangan ikan dari kecil s/d besar, terutama yg perubahannya cukup drastis, baik jadi bagus ataupun hancur total dan jadi pecel lele. Mungkin unsur belajarnya akan lumayan tuh..


Setuju Banget oom..... Ayo oom neutokoi yg mulai ya......

----------


## budjayz

maaf om test lg

----------


## neutokoi

> Setuju Banget oom..... Ayo oom neutokoi yg mulai ya......


Saya udah mulai om, dan sudah dilanjutin juga sama om "budjayz", udah itu mandek lagi, ayo om momod keluarin koleksinya dong

----------


## E. Nitto

> Saya udah mulai om, dan sudah dilanjutin juga sama om "budjayz", udah itu mandek lagi, ayo om momod keluarin koleksinya dong


 Hehehehe ok oom, saya siapin dulu ya foto2nya, tapi koi2 saya average quality gak apa2 ya.......

----------


## Robert Arc

> Saya udah mulai om, dan sudah dilanjutin juga sama om "budjayz", udah itu mandek lagi, ayo om momod keluarin koleksinya dong


Om neutokoi dan om-om semua..ni ane lanjutin ya...
hehehe....iseng2 asal pilih showa dari 10 cm,..sekarang 27 cm up..
kira2 progressnya gmn ya om...minta sarannya tetep keep apa out..?
mengingat kolam dah rada over...tq

----------


## budjayz

bagus kom showanya..
cuma sumi nya agak kotor
kalo shiro ku gmn?
thanks

----------


## neutokoi

> Hehehehe ok oom, saya siapin dulu ya foto2nya, tapi koi2 saya average quality gak apa2 ya.......


Waduh...malu gua kalo ngomong quality, soalnya koi2 gua semuanya pond grade sampe kiloan grade, munculin aja om utk pembelajaran semua.

----------


## neutokoi

Asik, udah makin aktif before and afternya....



> Om neutokoi dan om-om semua..ni ane lanjutin ya...
> hehehe....iseng2 asal pilih showa dari 10 cm,..sekarang 27 cm up..
> kira2 progressnya gmn ya om...minta sarannya tetep keep apa out..?
> mengingat kolam dah rada over...tq


Perkembangan suminya cepat juga yach, tapi yach itu, suminya berantakan dan shirojinya kurang, tapi saya suka sama perkembangan motoguronya, coba diliat beberapa bulan lagi, motoguronya makin mengembang ato justru mengecil dikit yach ?





> bagus kom showanya..
> cuma sumi nya agak kotor
> kalo shiro ku gmn?
> thanks


Saya suka sama shiroji dan polanya, tapi nggak suka sama bodinya om, bakal jadi model helikopter kayaknya.

----------


## Silent_Forest

Merah nya asli tuh om, wuiiiiih cadas cuuuuy... he 3x mantab euy

----------


## Silent_Forest

Buat koi nya om engky

----------

